# Which Eastern team switches conferences when Charlotte enters the league?



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm thinking the obvious choice is Charlotte's old team, the Hornets. They are right next to the 3 Texas teams. The Bulls might be another option.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I would think it's the Hornets as well. I really don't think moving the Bulls to the West would be a good move IMO, they are a great franchise in the East. They would probably get eaten alive by teams in the West.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

East Central Division:

Illinios 
Indiana
Michigan
Milwaukee 
Ohio

all close by... Maybe Toronto is the team to change to a different division


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> I would think it's the Hornets as well. I really don't think moving the Bulls to the West would be a good move IMO, they are a great franchise in the East. They would probably get eaten alive by teams in the West.


You can't factor in team strengh. The dominant teams of today are the lottery teams of tommorow and vice versa.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I say move the Hornets.

-Petey


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> You can't factor in team strengh. The dominant teams of today are the lottery teams of tommorow and vice versa.


With the exception of a few teams. cough*Bulls, Nuggets*cough


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> 
> 
> With the exception of a few teams. cough*Bulls, Nuggets*cough


The Bulls will be a good team soon duke.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

ATL Hawks 1


----------

